# How do I use lemon curd?



## DawnT

My daughter bought me a jar of lemon curd.  For what I don't know!  What can I use it for?


----------



## Bilby

The filling of a tart. Have it in between a sponge with cream. On bread or toast. Use in a Swiss roll. On a hot scone. As a filling between biscuit halves. Perhaps thinned down as a sauce.

Pretty much, you could substitute lemon curd where you would normally use jam, although not in all instances.


----------



## Jeff G.

Oh man... mix it up with some Marscapone cheese, and fresh fruit(Blueberry, peaches, etc.) stick it in a graham cracker pie crust and chill, then top with fresh whipped cream....


----------



## DawnT

Oh man, it's a good thing I ate breakfast this morning or I'd be drooling really, really bad!!  Oops, grandson is awake.  Back later, thanks Bilby and Jeff G.  !!


----------



## radhuni

We call this 'dimer halua'


----------



## GotGarlic

There's a local compay that sells lemon curd, among other things, as a sauce for pound cake.


----------



## CherryRed

I have a recipe for cookies that use lemon curd. They're sugar cookies with coconut flakes (totally optional but I like it) that you make an indentation in and drop lemon curd in the center. Then when they're done baking, you can drizzle melted white chocolate over them. Mmm now I want to bake!


----------



## miniman

My son loves lemon curd. Great on bread or toast or even in a sandwich. The others have some good ideas as well.


----------



## urmaniac13

We adore lemon curd... aside from making tarts/pies with it, we also pile it on waffles, pancakes, toasts, plain biscuits, or just scoop it out with a spoon...


----------



## danpeikes

Pies, on sponge or pound cake, custard, on cookies.


----------



## TATTRAT

Right out of the jar, on toast, on a crumpet or english muffin, on shortbread...ou can use it anywhere you would use jelly.


----------



## BreezyCooking

A neighbor of mine uses Lemon Curd to fill the "thumbprints" in Thumbprint Cookies.

There's also a Lime Curd that's also quite good - a little tangier than the lemon.


----------



## sparrowgrass

On graham crackers.


----------



## RipVan

I like lemon curd too.  Sometimes I make Jello lemon pudding with extra lemon juice.  That's tasty and maybe somewhat less fat than the lemon curd - I havent compared lately so am vague there.


----------



## Zereh

I tend to like it best with just a spoon. 

Though lathering it on a warm cream scone comes in a close second.


Z


----------



## DawnT

Thank-you everyone for your great ideas. My  grandchildren liked the graham crackers and the toast ideas so much that I now have to go out and get more!!


----------



## Cajun Cook

I have been known to eat it straight from the jar.


----------



## pdswife

I had it warmed up a little and spooned over vanilla ice cream on time.  Perfect dessert for a warm summers day.


----------



## Caine

Scones! I am surprised none of the Brits have suggested it. I believe it's the preferred accompaniment for scones in Scotland.


----------



## BrazenAmateur

Serve it with either shortbread or pound cake and a blueberry compote.  

Lemon curd also goes well with anything rasberry and pistachio, IMO.


----------



## carolily531

*Lemon Curd*

It is the bomb with gingerbread!


----------



## gremolata

*lemon curd*




DawnT said:


> My daughter bought me a jar of lemon curd.  For what I don't know!  What can I use it for?



hi, mix in a little whipped cream (fresh not  ultra'd) to lighten and do 3 layers of angel food cake...or  pound cake  or stuff cream puffs

1 cup curd, 1/2 cup whipped ceam  seems about right....

could up the flavor of the commercial curd by adding fresh lemon rind, a tsp for one cup of curd.

Crepes, fresh blueberrie and lemon curd filled...


----------

